# Hanging Rabbit cages???



## indigogirl (Jul 11, 2008)

I was wanting to know of anyone out there who can give me suggestions on hanging rabbit cages in a machine shed. The rafters are approx. 15' high. Where I am at now I built my building for that purpose. So I am calling any building engineers and experts with rabbits for help:shrug:
Thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## Jesse L (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi there.

I have a large set of hanging cages. It is one unit, devided into 10 sections.

Hanging cages are alot easier to keep clean.

I would get some sort of chain, not the heavy duty stuff as there is no need. Than attach it in the four strongest places on the cages. Mine are actually made for hanging, so they have a barn inside the cages that you conect. Since mine is such a large unit, i attached it to 6 places. 

Hanging from the rafters would be a good idea.


----------



## indigogirl (Jul 11, 2008)

I was thinking maybe that but since it was about 15' foot up to the rafters ??? Plus I didnt want them to be swinging either. Mine are rows of eight with two chains on each end and two in the middle.

Someone had told me using a strong small, dia of course, and run through the front of and back of the cages and then hang them. Never tried it, however.

So yours are 10 cages in a row? If I understand .......!

Thanks for the help........


----------



## grumpy (Feb 17, 2009)

eight cages in length? depending upon the width of the cage, you may experience a good deal of "sag" between supports. try adding a few more lengths of chain from the rafters to give more support to your cages.

also, i use 1/2" steel electrical conduit ran through the cages where the tops and sides come together. this gives a great deal more support to the entire length of the cage and reduces the possibilities of further sagging. the "swaying" to and fro can be reduced or eliminated by connecting lengths of wire from the sides of the cages to the sidewalls of the shed. 

if you are wanting to have clear passage completely around the cage system, then you may want to sink some steel fence posts near each corner of the cage battery and wire them to the posts for stability. hope this helps.

grumpy.


----------



## Jesse L (Nov 6, 2008)

Mine are 5 cages long, and 2 cages wide. 

Mine swing a little bit, but not much at all...only when all the rabbits are hyper. But 15', it might swing a little more...

Another thing you could try if you dont want them to swing is criss cross the chain, so instead of attaching them straight down, make it so the chain makes an X.


----------



## mamato3 (Nov 1, 2008)

if you have dirt floor use t post to hang them from i seen a website showing how someone did it just can find it know


----------

